

Ask HN: Anyone Hiring Real Engineers? - MaxwellM

I was wondering if there are any companies that were hiring non software related engineers?<p>Are there any startups that are looking for Mechanical, Electrical or even Civil and Industrial Engineers? Or is HN not quite the platform for that?<p>Please forgive the implications of the title - I did  not mean to imply that a developer or back end engineer is any less of an engineer.
======
olalonde
Checkout <http://www.haxlr8r.com/companies/>, I bet some of them are hiring.
(HAXLR8R is a venture fund which focuses on hardware startups.)

------
prpatel
With the deluge of hardware Kickstarter projects, I'd be surprised if some of
them don't have positions for EE's.

* btw - i love that hardware hacking is getting popular again

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm half way through my Motorsport Design Engineering bachelor's degree course
and while doing that I'm writing software for clients and for my own projects.

I'm hoping that I can use both my education and software skills after
graduation. Preferably in my own business.

------
Undertow10
Double Robotics is hiring! We are looking for both an electrical engineer and
an embedded systems programmer, each with experience in motor control
algorithms and robotics. jobs@doublerobotics.com

------
cpg
Amahi is hiring a mech engineer with some design chops to lead an exciting
project related to our software! jobs at amahi dot org!

------
MarcusFallenGod
There definitely are. You just have to look at the right companies.

------
jboggan
Petroleum is hiring.

~~~
MaxwellM
Are there startups/entrepreneurs in this industry? Seems like a tough industry
to be an underdog.

------
ivanbernat
If you dress like an engineer, you are an engineer :)

~~~
mayanksinghal
But you are a real engineer only if you are an Mechanical, Chemical, Civil or
Industrial, otherwise you are probably _digital_ / _unreal_ ?

~~~
kdaganio
You beat me to it! Reading the title that's what I initially thought, that a
'real' engineer is limited to said fields above?

~~~
sliverstorm
Is there a proper, PC term for it? We all know the dividing line which is
meant- roughly approximated by a PE license- but is there a term for it?
"Licensed Engineer"?

~~~
protomyth
In some states, using the word "engineer" for a non-licensed position or
person is against the law. In other words, in some states the term is simply
"engineer".

~~~
sliverstorm
In that context, it's funny how upset folks in threads like these get over
phrases like "real engineer".

------
calciphus
I assumed when OP said "real engineer" they meant "drives a train". They must
come from "Real America".

There are tons of mechanical, electrical, and other non-software engineering
positions open in the US and abroad. Are you good at what you do? Better than
most? Able to not come off as a tool in interviews and writing (you failed
this one here, btw)?

And yes, HN is probably the wrong place to look for a civil engineering job.
You should probably, I dunno, check civic job boards? Asce.org?

Every engineering profession has at least one significant "society" or non-
profit group. Join it, they have a job board.

~~~
steeleduncan
I'm sure you've read the regular postings on HN bemoaning how the eternal
september is setting in, and how it is descending to the level of all other
internet forums. This answer is a perfect example.

If you don't have anything helpful to add (you didn't - unlike olalonde, cpg,
...) then don't post. Rescuing HN is as simple as that.

~~~
olalonde
Seconded. All the more so since OP explicitly mentioned he "did not mean to
imply that a developer or back end engineer is any less of an engineer."

